# ZOO! Pitbull 1085



## Levelboss (10. März 2004)

Jetzt kopiert ZOO! nicht nur das Design von den Coustelliers, sondern jetzt durchbohren sie die vordere Felge auch noch genau wie die Coustelliers.  
Und der Lenker ähnelt irgendwie dem Montylenker.

Sehr gut ist auch die Lackierung der vorderen Felge  
Ich hätte dafür vielleicht mal das Rad ausgespeicht  

Das Gusset zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr fehlt plötzlich auch, wahrscheinlich haben sie gemerkt, dass es dort total schei$$e platziert war.

Als nächstes fahren die ZOO!-Teamfahrer bestimmt Maxxisreifen.

Ich finde es echt gut, dass ZOO! die Trialwelt immer mit so innovativen neuen Entwicklungen überrascht.


----------



## Levelboss (10. März 2004)

Ich hab noch was Kopiertes gefunden:

Und zwar auf Shirt von dem Typen.
Ich verbinde diese Logo eigentlich mit "Fox Racing" und nicht mit "Foxx Parts"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (10. März 2004)

wo hastn die bilder her? 

edit: ah hab schon.. observed..


----------



## Xmut Zadar (10. März 2004)

@ Levelboss

und du kopierst aus anderen foren. also mecker mal nicht rum...


----------



## interlock (10. März 2004)

die gabel schaut irgendwie fatty mäßig aus. nicht schlecht. wird wohl die 2004er sein. oder?


----------



## ChrisKing (10. März 2004)

naja wird wohl die echo urban sein denk ich mal


----------



## interlock (10. März 2004)

stimmt


----------



## konrad (10. März 2004)

nun meckert mal nich alle rum!als wenn ihr eure räder nicht wie die von den pro aufbauen würdet *hust*hösel! lasst doch die chinesen ihren kram machen-die coustelliers haben doch kein patent darauf.

wenn hier einer aus'M forum seine felge so bohren würde,fändet ihr das bestimmt geil


----------



## interlock (10. März 2004)

jo, mal abgesehen von den 43 arbeitsstunden die man an soeiner felge rumbohrt ist sonne felge ganz toll


----------



## mtb-trialer (10. März 2004)

ich finds echt immer wieder scheis*e das ihr immer wieder auf der kopie von zoo/coust rumreitet! liest dieses thema aus nem englischem forum und seit ewig ruhig!  http://biketrials.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard312a/ikonboard.cgi?  general discussion/zoo steals from coust?


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. März 2004)

Das vorderrad wurde nicht ausgespeicht vorm lackieren da es garantiert schneller geht das rad kutz zu drehen und die Dose festzuhalten anstatt die Felge festzuhalten und die Dose zu bewegen...

Aber ansonsten nettes Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (10. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Das vorderrad wurde nicht ausgespeicht vorm lackieren da es garantiert schneller geht das rad kutz zu drehen und die Dose festzuhalten anstatt die Felge festzuhalten und die Dose zu bewegen...



joa geht schneller, aber sieht ******** aus. Speichen halb schwarz halb silber sieht bissl shit aus..


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. März 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> joa geht schneller, aber sieht ******** aus. Speichen halb schwarz halb silber sieht bissl shit aus..


Ich persönlich bin ja eher der Meinung, dass die Lackierung echt keine Rolle mehr spielt wenn die Felge SO aussieht...






 

Naja, Design follows Function...

mfg,
Reik


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (11. März 2004)

braucht man dann noch teer oder bremst es auch so schon gut genug?


----------



## trail-kob (11. März 2004)

-=7riAloR=- schrieb:
			
		

> braucht man dann noch teer oder bremst es auch so schon gut genug?




is doch scheibe...


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. März 2004)

Klar bremst das besser, wenn die Felge leichter ist hast du weniger bewegte Masse zum Abbremsen


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. März 2004)

Hi Jungs,

meiner Meinung nach haben die Coustelliers ihr Bike wohl auch in China bauen lassen genau wie alle anderen auch!!! Tywan ist den guten Jungs zu teuer geworden!!! Schade, darum immer: made in Germany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (11. März 2004)

P.S. der Pullover ist echt ein Lacher!!!


----------



## Sanitoeter (11. März 2004)

loool
also, wenn ich mir schon den Magga da guck.....

Ich ahb ja zuerst gedacht, der trägt Sandalen oder sowas.... Aber denn hab ich nochmal genau hingeschaut...doch nicht... wäre ja der Höhepunkt....

Ne, aber ich weiß auch nicht... Ich find den kompletten vorderen Teil des bikes fürn Anus... (2 verschiedenfarbige Reifen, den LEnker mag ich auch nicht.... Aber wo kämen wir denn hin,w enne s keine verschieden geschmäcker gibt???) aber mir hört ja eh keiner zu... na ja...


----------



## biketrialer (12. März 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> meiner Meinung nach haben die Coustelliers ihr Bike wohl auch in China bauen lassen genau wie alle anderen auch!!! Tywan ist den guten Jungs zu teuer geworden!!! Schade, darum immer: made in Germany



nur weil des net in deutschland gebaut is heisst des net das es schlecht is, mir persönlich is es schei$ egal wo des bike gebaut is, was meiner meinung nach wichtig is, is die tatsache wie sich das bike fährt.....das würde mich ma am zoo interessieren, is das jemand schon ma probe fahren......ich glaub ich muss ma des beim jan testen.........  
toto


----------



## Levelboss (12. März 2004)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> .....das würde mich ma am zoo interessieren, is das jemand schon ma probe fahren......ich glaub ich muss ma des beim jan testen.........
> toto



Ich bin das Pitbull in Saarbrücken beim Jan mal gefahren und ich finde die Geometrie nicht so toll.
Das Rad ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu kurz. 
Das könnte aber auch an meiner Größe (190cm) und dem kurzen Vorbau, der verbaut war, liegen.


----------

